# High School RP



## Gaja (Nov 27, 2010)

High School RP​
For any questions, sign ups, praises, critiques or OOC conversations go here:

The OOC thread

Raven City, 1st Raven high​
It is a sunny and warm day like any other in Raven City, and while many people are on their way to work, the "adults" of this high school were about to enter a new year of their education. Some of them were after a scholarship because of their intellectual and some because of their physical ability, some just wanted to get by and finish it, while a few were in here to have the time of their lives and blow this place apart.

So here it is, the first day, where the lectures were long, and the new classes were formed. Have fun.


----------



## Kei (Nov 28, 2010)

*Lynn Taylor/ Third Year/Girls Dorm*

Click...
Click.
Click

Lynn stared madly at the computer screen, it was like a hypnotic trance she was in, she wasn't aware of anything except the time and what was going on in front of her. It was the final count down, Takashi was going to admit his undying love for Rika! It just came down to a few more pages to the ultimate scene she saw people talk about in the forum! This is what Lynn lived for, her whole day depended on if she was going to finish this manga or not!

Click...
Click..

And there it was, the ultimate hentai scene Lynn have ever seen, the drawing, the dialogue, even the manga panel was hot! Lynn nose began to drop bits of blood, she grabbed the tissue next to her and dab her nose, she looked at the time, it was time to enter a new year, she dreaded this dearly. She pouted as she grabbed her things and kissed her plushie Inuyasha and put him under the bed.


----------



## Laix (Nov 28, 2010)

*The Facebooker*
_
New day at Raven City High! Freshman start today... wonder what the goss will be this time?_

*Mr. West*

Seth walked in to the First Year class that were already busy having their conversations. He put his messenger bag down next to his desk and leaned on it.
'Ok class, settle down. May I introduce myself as you're Homeroom teacher, Mr. West. If you have any questions, feel free to ask me. Now unlike most other teachers, I'm not going to give you a depressing lecture on the school. Instead, I'm just going to give you your schedules.' With that, he took a pile of A5 sheets out of his bag and began handing them out to the students.
'Now, you're teachers are listed below the lesson and room number. If you have any trouble finding your lessons, please don't hesitate to ask anyone in the school!'

After handing them out, he settled down at his comfy desk and took out his iMac and started it up.
'So until the bell goes, lets get to know eachother. Anyone want to give an introduction?'

*Monique*

Monique fixed her appearance in the toilets. She applied the lip gloss, the hair spray, pulled her skirt up.
'Perfect!' She jiggled up and down a bit before leaving the bathroom; heading for Form.
'Who do we have?' She clicked her fingers towards her groupie's location.
'That annoying P.E teacher' One of her ''girls'' replied.
'Ugh. Totally sucks. Like ball suck.' She fixed the bow in her hair and then walked into the class.
'I don't play hard to get people, I am hard to get.' She laughed as she sat down in her designated seat. 

*Nicole*

Nicole sat in her form class, texting her Senior friends on her iPhone. She wasn't even paying attention to her friends who were having their conversation until Monique walked in.
'Monique? Like O.M.G slut!' She gave Monique a disgusted look and then flicked her hair back and carried on texting. 'She really needs to pull that skirt down, dirty girl.'

*Nate*

Nate sat in the freshmen room, alone, not really talking to anyone. He didn't know anyone, and they all seemed to be in their own world. He put on his headphones and began listening to his music, shutting the world out. He didn't listen to Mr. West speaking, and didn't bother checking the sheet he handed out to everyone.


----------



## Chronos (Nov 28, 2010)

Cristian Alaster/Third Year/ Boys Dorm Room

It is early in the morning. He is in his room with a acoustic guitar in his hands playing a small melody. He hummed to the tunes he was producing as he was lost in the rhythmic sounds he was producing. He had a small smiles on his face with ear phones on. It wasn't turned on yet. He was in a trance as he slowly played a small tune. It relaxes him ever so. He opens his eyes slowly as he ended the tune he was playing. He stood up and picked up his cell phone to see that he still had a few minutes to get to class. He was already dressed and ready so he didn't worry about it much. 

He put his guitar in a case and zipped it to the top. He grabbed his books and his Ipod and connected the ear phones to it. He rubs his red, silky hair as he turns on his Ipod and puts a rock song of his favorite bands. He smiled and puts his i pod in his pocket. He walks towards his bed and grabs the case in which he had put his guitar. The then gets his back, puts his books in it and leaves his dorm. He looks out the window while walking towards his class room as he sees that there are only a few amount of people out. he sighs and continues walking to his class room.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 28, 2010)

Alviss walked down the hallway of the boy’s dormitory.

“Room 164, room 164…” He continuously repeated to himself, under his breath. He would occasionally check around to see if anyone was looking at him funny for ‘talking to himself’. “Here it is.” He confirmed to himself as he took out his keycard and swiped it. He proceeded to open the door and walked in.

“Nice! You must be my roommate.” A blond haired boy said. He was wearing a blue ‘Italia’ jacket, and khaki cargo shorts, and was tossing up a soccer ball. “My name’s Zach Hamilton. I was hoping to see someone else come in, but, you know, it’s whatever.” He dropped the ball and juggled it with his feet as he spoke. He kicked it up and held it in a single hand, and held out his other towards Alviss. “You?”

“Alviss Starr. Just moved here to Raven City.” Alviss’ voice was more humble and quiet compared to Zach’s enthusiastic and welcoming voice and attitude. Much to Alviss’ surprise, this didn’t seem to waiver Zach in the slightest. 

“Well, allow me to be the first to welcome you to Raven City, and to welcome you to Raven High! Well, at least I hope I’m the first.” He turned his back to Alviss, as if he was in deep thought. He turned his head to Alviss. “Am I?”

Alviss nodded. “Um, yes.”

“Excellent.” Zach said. He was honestly pleased with this news. “Well, we’re supposed to head to homeroom or something, to find out our classes and stuff. So we’d best be going. I can show you the way if you’d like.”

Alviss nodded again. “Sure, I’ll take you up on that offer.”

“Excellent, again. Let’s go.”


----------



## Kei (Nov 28, 2010)

Allison

She put out her cigarette and made it inside the school, damn what a drag, she thought, this was really a pain in her butt, but she had to do it because of that damn promise, he knew she hated kids and now she was going to work with them. She rolled her eyes, she saw a young girl dark skinned rush into the classroom...Allison looked up at the clock, early she was but she was rushing like it was damn near late.

She liked this already, once she made it to the classroom,she looked at the class and took a deep breath.

"OKAY YOU KIDS!!!I AM YOUR P.E TEACHER MRS.ALLISON AND YOUR HOMEROOM TEACHER!""she began,"I AM NOT TOLERATING ANY MESS FROM ANY OF YOU!! IT A NEW YEAR BUT YOU THIRD YEARS ALREADY KNOW THE DEAL!"

Once she struck the fear in most of them she calmed down and started to pass out ,"Now...I am passing out your schedule for the semester."

*Lynn*

She looked up at awe at her new teacher, a no tolerance teacher like in one of her mangas! But she didn't move an inch, she couldn't she was the student council president, not an otaku. She wanted to sigh at that fact, she sat alone this year as she sat the last year. 

"It seems our student council president is in this room, if you can please stand up and give one of those speeches." the teacher sighed"And then you can all introduce yourselves.", Lynn felt defeated...

Lynn got up and looked at the class, crap,she felt really good this year, she took in a deep breath and look mature and high standing.

"As you know I am your student council president, Lynn Taylor, I am the one you talk to if you have any problems and any suggestions that deal with the school."she said,"I hope we all enjoy this year."

And with that she sat down, she wasn't much for opening speeches.


----------



## Laix (Nov 28, 2010)

*Nicole*

Nicole was enjoying her relaxation when Mrs. Allison walked in. She rolled her eyes before bracing herself for the loud lecture.

She blocked out most of it, and only paid attention when she began handing out schedules. Nicole began checking with her friends what class she was in and what not, until Lynn Taylor, the Student Council President AKA her worst enemy, stood up to make a speech.
'Oh for god's sake Lynn, just shut up. Nobody needs to hear you're bull!' She smirked, as her friends laughed in conjoinment. 'Oh? Nothing to say? What about that Maid Cafe? Just go back there!'


----------



## Chronos (Nov 28, 2010)

Keiichi Song said:


> Allison
> 
> She put out her cigarette and made it inside the school, damn what a drag, she thought, this was really a pain in her butt, but she had to do it because of that damn promise, he knew she hated kids and now she was going to work with them. She rolled her eyes, she saw a young girl dark skinned rush into the classroom...Allison looked up at the clock, early she was but she was rushing like it was damn near late.
> 
> ...



He entered the room and the student council president was just finished with her speech. He looked at the teacher with a bored expression on his face, he quickly takes a glimpse at his watch to see that he was late. This irritated him cause he needed to tell her that he was late. He approached the teacher and said.

"Hey... ummm. I'm a student of this class. Sorry I'm late time slipped through my hands."


Cristian Alaster

He already knew what was going to happened. From the first look he took on the teacher he knew he was going to piss him off during this semester. His bored face hasn't changed. He took a deep breath as he looked at the class room and waited for the teacher to respond.


----------



## Alisdragon (Nov 28, 2010)

*Chiasa*

Chiasa excatly was in her room sleeping, as for last night was a big night her nerves was like a tight cord on a guitar. She spend the night just street racing with other people who likes doing it for fun or serious. She heard the alarm go off from her cell phone. If she wated slam the cell phone with a hammer at the moment. "Crap is going to happen today, let's see what is going on it could be excited who in the hell knows." She wakes up, _"I probly got to work today, I wonder if I have a room mate, I don't care at all."_ She gets out of her bed walking to the shower to wash off smoke or any type of drug smell that ended up in her hair. She does not do drugs or drink. Chiasa walks out of the shower getting dress in her cloths ptting her sketch book, switch blades, books, cellphone, etc in her rucksack. 

She walks down the stairs walking to the parking lot to her Austin Martin, looking at the time she was late. "Great another teacher is going to scream at me. I just cussed them out I not in the mood for another lecture from a crappy teacher. One person I don't want to scream at me is my boss." Chiasa walks into a building, walking down a hallway. She walks in the classroom with Lynn giving a speech about something. "Atleast you do something about the lame posters, banners and flyiers from last year." Chiasa just slide into a seat in the back of the class as she buts her rucksack on the floor beside her. Putting her head onto the her arms on the desk. _"Glad the teacher did not noticed that I was late myself."_


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 28, 2010)

*Vand Dreyar/Third year/ His house*

*Ring!,Ring!,Ring!*...the alarm clock was ringing, it can even be heard outside of the house, but for an orange haired guy it was just an annoying sound, he was sleeping and dreaming about something common to dream about for him...the basketball championship, such an important event for him since he is the captain of the team. Taking the clock he looks at it still sleepy  it was 15 minutes left for the school to start"tsk...there are still 15 minutes"he said annoyed and threw the clock towards the wall, as it crashed it started to ring even louder, he covered his head with the pillow but then something crossed his mind...15 minutes..."15 minutes!...I´ll be late!!"he shouted and ran to the bathroom to take a shower.

*5 minutes later*

He went down the stairs running"Lucy,why didn´t you wake me up!?"he asked to his sister who was in the kitchen taking her breakfast"Sorry, I thought you was going to wake up by yourself"she apologized as Van sighed, such a lazy woman.With that he went out and took his bike, he has to make a short time right now.Then he left.

Arriving to the school he parked his bike in the school parking lot, actually he has an special permit due to his position as the team captain.Getting off the bike he ran with all his might, already knew which was the classroom so there was no problem to look for it.Arriving to the room he knocked the door and opened it"Sorry,I´m late. May i come in?"


----------



## Kei (Nov 28, 2010)

*"Lynn"*

"Well atleast i didn't have to cheat to get president.." Lynn mumbled

She frowned, she hated that damn facebooker to death! She wanted to beat the girl face in, but that wouldn't do. Lynn sat down in her seat and didn't mind the laughter behind her back, it was nothing more then tiny child play. If Lynn comments it would only result in even worst punishment for her....Just wait...She thought it be all over soon..

*Allison*

After the president made her short speech, she was planning on telling the kids on intorducing themselves. But then that girl made a comment, without her permission, and then a boy and then another!!! came rushing in late, she was so going to ring her ex husbands neck, so very much.

"Hey... ummm. I'm a student of this class. Sorry I'm late time slipped through my hands."

Sorry,I´m late. May i come in?"

She snapped,....time slipped...?"she began,"in the real world time doesn't slip..."

ALL OF YOU!"pointing to Nicole,"FOR ALL THREE OF YOU GUYS INDINCENES IN THIS CLASS ROOM, RUN BACK AND FOURTH 10 TIMES!!! AND THEN WHEN YOUR DONE!! YOU CAN INTRODUCE YOURSELVES PROPERLY!!!"


----------



## Velocity (Nov 28, 2010)

*Rafe Morrison*
The British Writer​
_Beep... Beep... Beep. Beeeeeeeeeeeeep._

The screen flashed alive, white words on a black background rapidly scrolling up. A few seconds after, a welcome screen appeared. Lazily putting in his log-in details, the red headed teenager headed first for his mail program. Two accounts were registered on it, the first one with a few hundred unread emails. With subjects that rarely ever diverted from "We love your work!", Rafe ignored them all and scrolled down to the secondary email address. It had only three unread emails. One was from Amazon, telling him his order had been dispatched. One was spam and the third was an email from his friends back in England.

"_Hey Rafe! How's life with the Yanks? Have they driven you mad with their terrible spelling yet? Natasha got a boyfriend, in case you wanted to know. Some guy called Liam. He's a football player, apparently one of the up-and-coming ones. He only plays for the school's team, though, so I don't know what they're going on about. But it's not like sports has ever been our thing, has it? It doesn't feel the same going to the cinema without you, though.

Write back as soon as you can. We need to arrange for you to come back over here during the summer or something. Everyone misses you already, even if it has only been a month since you left. Jake wanted me to pass on a message, too - something about how, if anyone starts on you, he'll be on the first flight over to put his foot up their arse. Sometimes I wonder how that guy ever manages to stay in school. Karen wanted you to know, as well, that she's keeping your cat well fed and happy. Apparently he keeps pining for you, though.

It's been quiet without you, Rafe. Really. Hope to see you soon._"

The email left a smile on Rafe's face. Even though they were on opposite sides of the Atlantic, his friends back home hadn't forgotten about him. Logging off, Rafe rubbed his eyes and got dressed for his first day of school. His Dad sat downstairs, paper in one hand and mug of tea in the other.
"_What a clich?..._" Rafe thought, "_Do you think our life's an episode of Eastenders or something?_"
As if he heard Rafe's thoughts, his father hurriedly put down the newspaper and straightened his glasses. "*Hello Rafe. Looking forward to today?*"
"*I'm not sure,*" Rafe admitted, "*It feels weird, not having the others joined to my hips. Feels kinda lonely.*"
"*Ah, you'll get over it soon enough,*" his father said, "*Before you know it, you'll have plenty of friends at school. That accent of yours'll certainly go far with the ladies.*"
Rafe mustered all the strength he could not to facepalm at the perverse expression that sat on his father's face, then poured himself some tea of his own.

"*So what about you?*" Rafe asked, "*You finished that manuscript, so I imagine you're excited to show it off.*"
"*Oh yes, yes, that I am,*" his Dad smiled, "*While it's not as good as a certain someone else's work, it should still get some appreciation. People seem to be enjoying light hearted comedies these days.*"
Ignoring the painful emphasis his father had placed, Rafe offered a smile of his own, "*I snuck a look myself. You've got some witty one-liners there. I'm half tempted to use some myself. The ladies would be eating out of my hands. Metaphorically speaking, of course. That'd be gross, otherwise.*"

His breakfast finished, Rafe packed the last of his things and waved goodbye to his Dad as he set out. His dormitory room waited for him at the school, even though he had promised to spend the last night at home. Most of his belongings were already there, which thankfully meant he only had to carry his laptop and something to read on the bus. The journey hadn't taken long, Rafe having kept to himself as he read another three chapters of "The Name of the Wind", but many thoughts passed through his mind. For years, he wanted to become a famous novelist. Yet so far, his only published work was credited to his father and not him. What would life be like when his dream was finally realised? He knew how much of a pain in the arse paparazzi could be back in England, but weren't they even more rabid and privacy-invading in America? Would he ever be able to sit on a bus, minding his own business, ever again?

Had it not been for the teenagers barely a year or two younger than Rafe banging on the window to their friend two rows in front of him, Rafe's wandering mind would have missed his stop. Getting off the bus as he packed the book back into his bag, Rafe walked off into the large courtyard that sat in front of the school. First thing first, he supposed, as he headed off to the Reception. After a brief introduction and some paperwork, Rafe was given a map. The woman who had given it to him quickly cornered and forced another student, a kid possibly in Rafe's year, to give him a tour.

"*So you're the new kid, huh?*" the young man asked, "*My name's Will.*"
"*I feel sorry for you,*" Rafe said, the joke bringing a smile to his face.
"*Sorry for me?*" Will asked, confused, "*Why's that? You've only just met me. Oh, d'you mean the old hag making me give you a tour? That's no biggie, honest.*"
"*No, no... Your name,*" Rafe laughed, "*Everyone always says 'Fire at Will!', so if you ever join the army you'll always get shot at first.*"
After a short laugh, Will's face warmed, "*You ain't bad for a Brit.*"
"*Am I that obvious?*"
"*Nah, it's your accent. You sound like, how do you British say it, a posh jit?*"
"*Git, it's git,*" Rafe laughed, "*And I'll take that as a compliment.*"
"*Good,*" Will beamed, "*Now tell me, you into any sports?*"
"*Not really,*" Rafe sighed, "*But I guess you could say football is an inevitability. You can't really go very far in England without someone ramming some nonsense about football down your throat.*"
"*Football...? Oh, you must mean soccer!*" Will said, his eyes wide with understanding.

After a brief moment of silence, Rafe asked, "*What does football have to do with socks...?*"
It looked like Will was doing everything he could to stop himself bursting out laughing, Rafe's serious face seemingly making it harder to do.


----------



## Laix (Nov 28, 2010)

*Nicole*
Lynn mumbled something that she couldn't quite make out. Her friends gave a confused look before she screwed Lynn in disgust before carrying on texting.
'Both of you! Run back and fourth 10 times!!' Nicole actually burst out laughing from her teacher's demands.
'Ms... you can't be serious. In these heels? LOL.' She pointed her right foot out, showing off black, glossy, mary jane heels. 'So yeah... my father is a big donator to this school... so go shove it!' She beamed sarcastically, before putting her phone away and pulling out a nail file. She crossed her legs and began filing her nails, not even paying attention to the teacher.


----------



## Chronos (Nov 28, 2010)

Keiichi Song said:


> *"Lynn"*
> 
> "Well atleast i didn't have to cheat to get president.." Lynn mumbled
> 
> ...



He stared at her with his bored expression as he left his backpack and other things on the class room and he looked at the teacher and he said.

"Whatever you say.... Teacher." 

He walked outside to the running tack and lifted up his sleeves to his shoulder and then he crouched down and lifted his pants till his ankles. He made a few stretches as he looked at the sky and took a deep sigh and moved his head towards the class room.

"This teacher is going to be on my ass the hole semester."

He smirked a little and started jogging around the school running track


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 28, 2010)

*Van*

He sighed, the first the day and a punishment already, why does that teacher has to be the one in charge of them? "Ok I?m going now"Van said and stretched his body first, he wasn?t in the mood to argue with the P.E. teacher in this moment, so better do whatever she says and don?t get in trouble the first day,anyway it?s not that he dislike to do exercise. 

He followed Cristian and made pretty much the same as him, actually it was more funny than be in class studying.

While executing his punishment he tried to talk with the guy who was doing the same as him"You said you were Cristian right?"he asked keeping up with the guy"My name?s Van, i?m the basketball team captain"he said.


----------



## Youkai (Nov 28, 2010)

Blue hair flipped the hall ways as Mr. F walked into his art room.

"HELLO , I AM MR. F." He didn't expect any one in the class to know him, as it was his new _job_. His eye glowed in the orange passion of orange. His hair was obviously blue and spiky. He ran over, literaly, to his newly aranged desk with no pictures or anything but hard paper work. He put his hand on the atendence schedual and scanned the room for innocent bystanders to watch for. Knowing that the other teachers had warned him about a cuple of "fun" children to make sure and keep awake/alert/away/amused/awarded. He didn't want to show favoratism at all, he would treat each kid acordingly.

Someone raised their hand, Mr.F used one eye to look up, the other remained on his paper. About the entire alert class looked at him like he was a freak with a lazy eye. Then Mr. F opened the other eye revealing that he had painted a fake eye on it to freak the students out.

"What is it,....you...JOE!?" Mr. F had sucessfuly manipulated his class into the first part of recognizing a weirdo when they see one. The student called joe replied in a simple manner.

"Are you going to give us the rules like all of the other teachers?" Joe had a squeky voice with an irritated cherp at the vowls. Mr. F looked at him like HE was the crazy one in the room.

"NO, I AM GOING TO GIVE YOU _MY_ RULES!And if you forget them..then prey your art can save you." Mr.F took up a black marker from the ledge, under the board, and wrote.'MR.F, YOU KNOW WHY!' The class looked at it in amazment. He looked at joe once more. 

"I CAN SORT OUT THE HORRIBLE FROM THE REALY HORRIBLE! Nothing solves problems more than screaming, just ask his X-wife.

Mr. F pulled out a box of small items from under his desk. A stripped green cardboard box sat in his hands, and it dripped with the smell of chacolate. He riped the cover off and at least 80 cookies, freashly backed lay there in wait for eating.

"The minute you fail, you get one of these." he handed out hte cookies, each with at leat 10 chips of the chacolate variety in them. He handed one to Joe. Joe looked at it and then set it down.

_The parabola is that...there is nothing wrong with them..._ A few people laughed, the jerks and the normals spread out into the creative class room.

"Now don't think these are cookies sold in the lunch room, these were made at my house, and with my food. And trust me eating these cookies is not something you want to do."

_But I like my cookies with..._ Mr. F turned around, Joe had eaten it fully. _3..2..1..._ He raised his hand with his eye bugged out and a roar from his stomach.

"The pass is on my desk under the..." A flash of human waluped to the teacher's desk and the special pass went out the door."well..Now you all know. And yes, rules alow me to punish you as I see fit."


----------



## Stunna (Nov 28, 2010)

“So, Alviss, got any interest? Soccer, perhaps?” Zach asked. This was possibly the hundredth question he’d asked. Alviss didn’t seem to mind. He was satisfied to have made a friend this fast.

“Well, I did play for about six years.” Alviss confirmed. This pleased Zach.

“Excellent. We’ve gotta play some time. You, me, and my man, Kyle. He should be around here somewhere.” Zach said, as he began looking around. He occasionally ‘dapped’ and high-fived passing students. He seemed to be quite a renowned person. “You should love it here. There’s always something to do,” Zach began fondling the air. “And tons of pretty girls!” Alviss wasn’t sure, but Zach seemed to be drooling a little.

“That’s nice. But I’m not too interested in dating.”

“Oh! You dog, already got an old flame back in, er, where are you from, again?”

“North Carolina. And no. Never dated.” Alviss half-solemnly revealed.

“Never dated?!” Zach exclaimed. “Buddy, you’re missing out!”

“Doubtful. Most kids our age can’t even comprehend the concept of love.” This seemed to dumbfound Zach. Not because he didn’t disagree, but because he didn’t seem to comprehend. “Never mind. I’m sure I’ll _love_ it here.”


----------



## Chronos (Nov 28, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> *Van*
> 
> He sighed, the first the day and a punishment already, why does that teacher has to be the one in charge of them? "Ok I´m going now"Van said and stretched his body first, he wasn´t in the mood to argue with the P.E. teacher in this moment, so better do whatever she says and don´t get in trouble the first day,anyway it´s not that he dislike to do exercise.
> 
> ...



*Cristian Alaster*

He looked to the side to see that another guy was running along side him. He said he was captain of the basketball team and introduced himself. Chrono looked forward and said.

"Yeah. Cristian Alaster. I'm in the music club."

He runs along side Van as he takes his Ipod out of his pocket and puts one ear phone on his ear. 

"Well we started awful this year. It's the first day and we are already doing laps, but I guess your already used to this since you're in the basketball club, right?"

he said rather happily as he kept running along side him.


----------



## Youkai (Nov 28, 2010)

Matt-Half the puzzle

Matt sighed as the teacher walked in and introduced himself and made a student crap himself with cookies. It was funny to watch and even funnier to look back at. Matt sat near the back of the class in the art room, he had this teacher twice acording to the schedual._Homeroom and 1st period, nice. Double death mornings._ He put the paper down and looked at the board. Mr. F was going to be a fun guy, no doubt about his origonality. Year two for high school, sophmore. Matt watched as the teacher mumbled as he looked at the instructions he had set out and the homeroom attendence. 

Matt looked at the walls, each with a master piece from everydirction. Impressionism, abstract, realism, cubism, isms by the plenty. The famous painting, done by Van Gouh. matt couldn't think of his real name, Gouh. The word passed into his mind to remember the spelling. It was going to be a long first day.


----------



## Alisdragon (Nov 28, 2010)

*Chiasa*

Chiasa was getting getting bored just sitting here hearing everyone else annouce them selfs. She takes out her sketch book turning to a new page passed her anime sketches and her car sketches with a few bikes included as well. _"I am glad that nobody rat me out, or they left me alone because wearing black or they know crap about me since from last year."_ She pulls out her pencil case. She starts sketching anything that came to mind she was glad she tradrd the drugs that she won last night for more money and more nos. _"I got to do something about those white walls in my dorm they are creepy when they are just white."_ She was staring straight at the white board as her hands move as she sketch that came to her mind at the moment. She looks down erasing her brother's car, as she sighs. _"Today is going to be a very long day today then usual."_ She was not paying attention to anyone just sketching away at the moment.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 28, 2010)

*Van*

He heard what the guy said looking forward too and answered"Yeah, we screwed it a bit today"he said and saw how Cristian took out his Ipod, why did he left his ipod in his bag?"Well I guess you can say that, being in the basketball club you have to do this kind of stuff everyday"he explained and  then frowned"But doing this when is not part of the club?s activities makes me feel kinda stupid"he said.


----------



## Chronos (Nov 28, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> *Van*
> 
> He heard what the guy said looking forward too and answered"Yeah, we screwed it a bit today"he said and saw how Cristian took out his Ipod, why did he left his ipod in his bag?"Well I guess you can say that, being in the basketball club you have to do this kind of stuff everyday"he explained and  then frowned"But doing this when is not part of the club?s activities makes me feel kinda stupid"he said.


*
Cristian Alaster*

"I could say I understand that, but I've never been on a team so I wouldn't know." 

He kept running as he turned on his Ipod and put some rock music on it he put one of the ear phone on his ear while the other is left dangling.

"Well I just know this teacher is going to be on my ass all semester. She has the looks and the attitude that I despise. Anyway It's school, i don't reall have a choice, but to listen to what they. They could kick me out the music club, if I get into trouble."


----------



## Santo (Nov 28, 2010)

Vic - Unkown Residence

Vic woke up to a pounding headache. "How did I get home....?" he asked himself. His slowly opened and the faint smell of cigarettes filled the room. Blurry eyed, he looked around the room to realize, it wasn't his. He attempted to sit up but extreme nausea ensued. "Ugh...." he muttered to himself. He began to remember the wild party from last night. Having too much to drink, coming home with a girl and the last memory he had was her exhaling cigarette smoke into the air, with his back pressed against the door and her opening said door and pushing him in.

He mustered the strength to sit up and slid his legs to the side of his bed. The sheets were smooth and silky, sending chills up his spine. He hated silk for the goose bumps it gave him. The chills onset more nausea and he began to dry heave, placing his palm firmly over his mouth. The heaving forced his head to the ground and he saw his pants lying there. He slid them up his legs, buttoned them and discovered his shirt and jacket not too far from them, lying on a chair parallel to the bed, in front of a mirror.

He stumbled over to his other clothes and slide them over head and began to walk out the door. He put his shoes on, which were directly outside the bedroom door. Holding himself up against the wall, he walked down a short hallway and discovered a bathroom to his immediate left. He walked in and began pillaging through the medicine cabinet for aspirin. Very fortunately, he found some and swallowed the last four in the bottle, threw it away and began to again leave.

In his jacket there was a pair of sunglasses that he placed over his eyes before he walked out the door into the sunlight. He looked around to find some sort of landmark as to where he could be and discovered he wasn't very far from his school, so he began to walk in that direction.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 28, 2010)

The two newly acquainted friends made there way across campus.

“Hey, Alviss.”

“Yeah.”

“I think I should give you an honorary tour around the campus of Raven High! I will not take no for an answer!” Zach demanded.

“I don’t know…”

“Didn’t I just say no ‘nos’?! Come on!” He shouted, excitedly. He grabbed Alviss’ arm.

“You’ve always been so brash. Keep this up and you’ll scare the new kid away!” A boy said as he walked up to the two of them. He had dark chestnut hair, and was wearing a ruby polo, with a black jacket. His black jeans were on the tight side, and his shoes appeared to be on the dressy side, and were apparently recently polished. “My name’s Kyle…”

“Reese!” Zach interrupted.

“No. My name is Kyle Sullivan. But this guy insists on calling me Kyle ‘Reese’.” Kyle said as he put his hand on his face.

“Nice. A Terminator reference, I assume?” Alviss quickly noted.

“Alviss Starr, you are the man! This guy’s sharp, Kyle. His name’s Alviss Starr.” Zach shouted as he threw his arm around Alviss’ neck.

Kyle face palmed again. “You just said that, Zach. And yes, that’s where it came from. Nice catch.”

“Yeah, I know my movies and pop culture references.” Alviss nervously admitted, rubbing the back of his neck.

“Excellent,” It was that word again. “Kyle and I hang out at the Palladium nearly every Saturday.”

“But not for movies, as he’d make you think,” Kyle began. “At least, not _him_. I actually go for the films. He goes for the girls.”

“Well, I cannot tell a lie~ hehehe...” Zach said with a devious look on his face.

“We’re both in the Drama Club. It’s tons of fun, so you should check it out sometime.” Kyle suggested. Alviss had partaken in Drama programs before, so this caught his attention.

“I’ll definitely check it out, thanks, Kyle Reese.”

“Darn it. Not you too…” Kyle mumbled as he began to sulk, much to Zach’s amusement.


----------



## Gaja (Nov 29, 2010)

[*Everyone please turn your signatures off in this thread*]

_Alexander Michaels, Third year_​
Speeding down the main street of Raven City Alex just hoped that no cops were around to fine him. He was kinda lucky, having only been pulled over once for a routine stop, yet he had a habit of speeding when the road conditions allowed it. And sure some might say, well he's only 17, and while that was true he was riding motorcycles ever since the age of 10, so he knew how to handle such a machine. Alex was actually alongside Nicole, Lynn, Van and Monique one of the most well recognized faces of the school. Nicole was the uber rich and spoiled girl that was also royalty, Monique was the main cheerleader captain and also one of the most popular girls in the school. Then their arch nemesis followed, Lynn Taylor, a cute and polite girl from his experience, but her position as president of the Student Council made her unpopular with some of the student body. There was also the captain of the basketball team, Van, a good friend of Alex actually, known for his awesome plays and dunks, very popular and cool. 

"*Damn it a red light...*" Slowing down and shifting the bike into first gear there was finally this muscular and tanned kid. Alexander Michaels, probably _the_ one person in school you wouldn't want to get in a fight with. He was known for his athletic appearance, but what everybody knew about him was that he was this freakishly strong and freakishly fast mma fighter, and the schools main representative when it came to wrestling and kickboxing. But despite his hobbies Alex had a positive image inside the school, as he rarely got into fights, was very polite and friendly and was friends with several of the school clubs like the Drama, Football and Basketball club.

"*Finally!*" Revving the bike twice and raising the rpm Alex released the clutch as his 900cc Honda accelerated down the street. Several minutes, a couple of shortcuts, and a few minor infractions later the yellow and black bike made a stop at the school, and unlike Van who was usually late, this young man was not. Checking the time after he took his helmet off Alex greeted a couple of the seniors whom he trained with. The weather was awesome as usual so sitting locked up inside of a school seemed like a drag, but who knew, maybe the drama that Monique, Nicole and Lynn usually produced would keep things interesting.

As if fate made a joke on his account, Alex took a seat next to the billion dollar princess, who like these past two years was in her own world. And surely enough she got into another petty argument with the two other alpha females of the school, the comments that they made brought a smile to Alex's face. "*Things sure don't look like they will change anytime soon.*"

As the blond PE teacher walked in, gave a first impression and sent Van and some other guy to do laps Alex could only wish to be out there with his buddy and enjoy the sun. Well he actually hoped to go to the beach today and work on his tan a little, but with his hectic time table things were never certain. And as a few minutes of boredom passed, students slowly moved on and started to introduce themselves. Though after the first five Alex kinda lost the will to listen as every single intro was pretty much the same, name, age, hobby and after a second of embarrassment they sat down.

Leaning on his hand the white haired/almost blond student looked to his right, following the order that their PE teacher set, it would be Nicole introducing herself, then Alex and after a few more students Monique. So he hoped that this would at least be interesting.


----------



## Laix (Nov 29, 2010)

*Nicole
*
Nicole gave a stern look to Ms. Allison, before standing up in a very elegant manner.
*'Hello students. My name is Nicole Woodward. You may know me for my mother, the princess of the great German Grand Duchy of Saxe-Weimar-Eisenach. Anyway, nice meeting you al- most of you.'* She gave a cold stare to Lynn, before sitting back down in her chair and crossing her legs while smiling at everyone, showing off her pearly white teeth. Nicole took out her iPhone and went on to facebook to check the latest going on's.

_Oh? What's this that I hear? Nicole Woodward a virgin? No way! Not with a skirt that short! _

Nicole blushed a little at the sentence. She began denying it in her mind even though it was true.
* 'O.M.G Nicole. Did you see what the fac-'
'I know what they fucking posted alright!'* She slammed her phone on the desk, with the case stopping it from smashing to peices. *'What are you all looking at? Ugh.'*


----------



## Kei (Nov 29, 2010)

*Lynn*

She almost burst out laughing, Nicole was digging her own grave, stupid bitch! She didn't have to do shit, the teacher was looking mad as hell. Lynn rolled her eyes, it was the same old routine, ever since she first met Nicole, Nicole has always introduced herself like she was the damn queen of every fucking one. She rolled her eyes and hard, she would let fate take it course...

And it sure did, the teacher snapped,

"I DON'T GIVE A FLYING SHIT! ONE YOU DIDN'T DO WHAT I SAY THIE FIRST TIME! TWO YOU CURSE IN MY CLASS!?"Ms.Allison yelled,YOUR FATHER ISN'T THE ONLY ONE WHO MAKE DONATIONS! NOW YOU CAN TAKE OFF YOUR SHOES AND RUN YOUR PRETTY LITTLE ASS UP AND DOWN THIS HALLWAY!....Or...I can have the principle see about your behavior."

Lynn smirked,now this was a fun year, she looked at Nicole and quickly flipped her the finger when the teacher wasn't looking,"Go fuck yourself bitch~"she whispered


----------



## Laix (Nov 29, 2010)

*Nicole*

Nicole stared at Ms. Allison with a cold look. *'Get a boyfriend and we'll talk darling~'* She smirked, before turning towards Lynn and giving her a look of steel.
*'Listen honey - Don't talk to me like that again. I'll ruin you.'* Nicole tossed her hair with elegance and then grabbed her bag before walking towards the door. 
*'Oh and Ms. Allison? ''pretty little ass?'' my outfit cost more then your car.'* A few giggles were  heard across the class, before she walked her way out into the hallway before leaning against the wall. She peeked out the window to see the two boys running outside - who's names she didn't quite remember. 

She walked outside to see them - it was someone to talk too afterall. 
*'Hey boys! Working out I see! ~' *She purred.


----------



## Gaja (Nov 29, 2010)

Damn these ladies were intense today. And it was just the beginning of the school year, so this meant nothing shorter of fireworks in the future. But as Ms. Allison snapped and gave of a lecture/threat/option Alex stood up, forcing the attention of the teacher to himself, while Lynn flipped Nicole off.

"*I'm sorry for interrupting you miss Allison, but we only have a few more minutes in this period and there are still a dozen students left. Do you think we could ignore it this one time?*" The tanned and muscular student spoke. If one asked, yes he was pretty brave for stepping up to the lady who soon would be known as "Spitfire". Indeed a pretty bold move, and no he won't come up with that nickname. 

Taking a seat after he asked that and Nicole left, and not really looking at anybody, but at the teacher and the wall in front of him Alex awaited a motion and reply from the blond PE teacher. "*So... can I go next?*"


----------



## Youkai (Nov 29, 2010)

Roy-the fourth piece in the corner

Roy sat in the back corner eyeing his schedual hopeing to god he was in the wrong class. What seemed like the teacher, or some evil cusing varient, and a student were duking it out with words. Roy had no errors, he was in the class for homerom and P.E. He sighed, he wasn't totaly sure about attending this high school with Matt again. Using twin telepathy he hypothozied Matt being in a room with the weird art people. Maybe the teacher was weird too. Another sigh came around as the other 'freaks' screamed about their 'care' and what punishments are going to be made._Women, never underestimate their power of voice._ He grabbed his head with both hands. His hair stuck out between the gaps of his fingers.

_How long must I suffer?_ He wore a red sweat shirt with dark blue jeans and black tennis shoes. No bling or anything else was wth him. He made sure that his belngings were in the safeest place on earth. (((ooc: Not going to give it away))) He noticed tiny bits of phone across the floor. _At least I didn't care enough to notice it break._ He leaned back and sat still gazing into the eyes of the teacher(s) if one of them was even a teacher.


----------



## Kei (Nov 29, 2010)

*Allison*

Kids...

They had balls, she rolled her eyes, she wasn't getting paid enough for this damn job. Then another student got up, and asked if they could continue, she rolled her eyes. Allison sat down, this one wasn't a complete idiot.

"Sure sure, go on lets finish this up."she groaned


----------



## Gaja (Nov 29, 2010)

*Alex*

Standing up as a sign of respect Alex nodded at the words of the teacher. "*Alright, hi everyone I'm Alexander Michaels, 17 like most of you. And I, like some of you might know, am very in to kickboxing and motorcycles. So that's about it I guess. My dream? Well my current dream is to go pro and one day fight in the UFC.*"

Saying stuff like relationship status, favorite drink, favorite color or his zodiac sign wasn't really his thing. That's why he kept it short and simple like most people did. So after finishing up his short intro Alex took a seat, and remained quiet.


----------



## Laix (Nov 29, 2010)

*Monique*

Monique took Alex sitting down as her que. She stood up and leaned on her table; blowing a bubble in her pink cherry-flavoured gum.
*'Hey. My name is Monique Keys. I'm 17... well obviously, and cheerleading captain. I am a nice person, and feel free to talk to me whenever you want!'* She gave a warm smile that contradicted her personality, before taking a seat back down.


----------



## Alisdragon (Nov 29, 2010)

*Chiasa*

Chiasa did not look up at the drama going on between Lynn and Nicole. She continue sketching as she puts a hot anime girl in the picture sitting on top of the hood of a different car. _"I guess I be next after this guy or after I finish sketching, I don't care. I really need to find some friends I feel like I am in freash man year or something. Geeze how can I compared myself to some of these people some may look hot but has a dark twist to them."_ She shuts her sketch book deciding to finish it later, she looks up looking at the students and the teacher, coming back from her world of life. _"Cool, moving on to the next person."_ She was just listening to the guy as she push back her black hair away from her eyes has it came back into her eyes she did not care if only one of her eyes showed.


----------



## Kei (Nov 29, 2010)

*Lynn*

She had a feeling that she started off wrong, damn, fate was fucking her and doing a damn good job. She sighed, she looked at the schedule, her first period was literature, something she enjoyed very much, she looked outside and saw the two guys running. Low lives, they were all idiots, even that girl.

"Okay everyone, it seems we wasted time,please look at your schedule and go to your direct class."Allison said,"If I catch you skipping, oooo, lets just say...Hell will be closer then you imagine..And with that! Enjoy your year!!!"

Lynn smiled, as she was going to get up and leave, she caught Allison looking at her...She frowned, that was always a bad sign, her father often hired body guards and watchers to keep an eye on her. Didn't he trust her by this time, she grabbed her books and left the class with the others.

"Damn that old man..."she grumbled,


----------



## Laix (Nov 29, 2010)

*Nicole*

Nicole wasn't heard. They seemed to be listening to music. She grumbled and then heard the bell go, signalling her to check her schedule.
*'Period 2... Literature. Can't be so bad.'* She put her schedule back away, tight in her gucci bag, before trotting back inside. 

She quickly walked down a few corridors before walking into an empty classroom, where Ms. Brooke sat at her desk. 
*'Oh hello Ms. Brooke. How are you?'* She beamed as she sat down near the window.
*'Fine thanks.'* She replied, typing away on her laptop. Nicole sighed at the thought of today. If all this has happened on day 1... woah. Can't wait for this year.

*Monique*

Monique let out a sigh of relief as the bell went. She quickly walked out the door and began heading for her next lesson of Art. *'Great... a shit lesson for me.'* She sighed, before walking inside the classroom where many students already sat. *'And look: We have that annoying teacher again.'* She hissed to her girls, before seating at a table near the center.

*Seth*

Not much happened during homeroom. The bell went and his first lesson was German. He wasn't quite sure where room 204 was, and so began pacing up and down the halls before eyeing a badge upon a girl's chest. 
*'Student... Leader? Guess she would know.'* He walked up to her and gave her a nice smile before pointing to his timetable. *'Excuse me? I'm new here, and I don't quite know where room 204 is. Could you please show me some directions?'*


----------



## Youkai (Nov 29, 2010)

Mr. F~the last fourth

A few minutes before the bell rang

Mr. F looked at his schedual for the morning. _One is missing. ROY BARTLEY, oh there's his brother, twins, by the extreme look of things._ His blue hair flipped from the board to the students. A finger suddenly pointed to Matt.

"Matt, WHERE IS YOUR BROTHER?!" Mr. F rechecked his schedual. He had most if not all of the 16 year olds. The sophmores were his to crush._Unless he is a year older, I'll check with [special]Her[/special]_ 

"Roy is in homeroom with Allison...or whoever it was that has the gym class. Matt gave a simple answer to his hoomroom teacher. Mr. F turned to the door, he walked down the halls to Ms. Allision's domain. Upon entering he saw the clone.

"I To have a slight error, the one waering red is supost to be in my class." He pointed to Roy, who seemed releived to have a ray of light shined upon his misfortune. Roy stood up and walked over to The door way where the crazy..a crazy teac...lunatic was standing.

"He is my student, sorry for bugging your class Ms. Allison." Mr. F's facade for everything might not get past this women. She had the aura of a demon, and probubly the wrath too.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 29, 2010)

*Van*
"I see...Well it?s not like she doesn?t like me but she is quite annoying"he said to Cristian and kept running.

"Okay this one is the last lap", he wasn?t tired at all and this was pretty easy, the training was more exhausting than this. He increased his speed, he still needs to go and introduce himself, though some of the people there should already know him when they were  together in past years"Such a mess"he said, it was kinda boring to introduce himself with every teacher there.

After he finished his lap he headed towards the classroom, a bit sweaty, Cristian was about to finish too so there was no problem, once he arrived he knocked the door again,"Okay Teacher, I finished the laps"he said taking out a little towel from his bag which he left next to door and started to dry the sweat on his hair and face but when he arrived the P.E: Teacher told them to go to their next class.Then he left again.


----------



## Kei (Nov 29, 2010)

*Lynn*

Her second period was P.E, she also liked that too, Ms. Allison was the teacher who helped her in her track and volley ball team. She placed her book on the bleachers and then sat down on them, she had to get better, her father already promised that he would come if she kept up the good work. Even if she felt abandon by him most of the time, she couldn't help but get excited when he promise to see her. 

He surpisingly kept her promise, no matter what, that was was probably the only good thing about his character. Everything else was...Well...She surprised herself when she called him father, the ruthless man..

She picked up a book and waited for Ms. Allison to come,"What a long day..."she sighed


----------



## Alisdragon (Nov 29, 2010)

*Chiasa*

Chiasa hears the bell as she puts her stuff in her rucksack, picking it up to go to her second period class Art. She walks down the hall to the class. She looks around entering the room. "Awesome this art room as everything from doing everything you want. I guess this day will go by fast or just be somewhere I like to be than the day is going to be a long day is going to be long." She notice a girl from her homeroom sombody name Monique. Chiasa just sits down in a empty seat sitting by someone. "Hi," she said to the person next to her. Chiasa waits for the teacher to arrive to get this class started.

Chiasa puts her bag on the floor, art brought her some peace to express herself. She did not care what people said about her art at all. If the person hates it, about another person likes. Chiasa brought out her sketch book not open as she looks at the other students in this class as well. As she waits wonder to get into a conversation with someone, suddleny she felt like a outcast out the moment not meeting and talking to someone at the moment. Chiasa thinks about her thoughts at the moment.


----------



## Santo (Nov 29, 2010)

Vic reached the school just as the bell to second period rang. "Great..." he thought to himself. "Why do I put myself in these situations...? Ughhhh"

He dragged his feet into the door and walked into Mr. Forim's room.

"Mr. Forim, sorry I'm late, Sir. Late night..."

There was a near puzzled look about Mr. Forim's face. "Oh.. yeah, it's me, Vic. You know, Victor Hazlitt?" he tried to explain.

"I know I look a little bit different. Anyway, is it too late for me to get my schedule so I can get to second period?" Vic asked the strange art teacher.


----------



## Gaja (Nov 30, 2010)

Awesome, his next class was with Ms. Brooke. Those were usually cool, and interesting as participation in the debates was something that the teacher liked, as did Alex. So sure enough the tanned young man entered the classroom and took a random spot to sit, occasionally checking his clock just to see what time it was.

"_Yo, did you hear what the facebooker wrote?_" A couple of guys were talking about that again, and all Alex did was shake his head. "_No way the kickboxer is into Nicole? What a cliche bro..._" Turning around swiftly to the two Alex knew that it was him they were talking about. Looking to his left he saw the chick in question and looked at her for a second. But after catching himself staring at the blond girl he sat straight once more and looked at the teacher as she stood up and got ready to start her lecture.

"*Damn it I should have skipped this one...*" This was just weird, was it because he stood up to the PE teacher? He had no idea.

------------------

The facebooker's newest gossip:

"Damn seems like our little princess Nicole has a new admirer, look at him standing up for her to the Spitfire. Must be true love lol "


----------



## Laix (Nov 30, 2010)

*Nicole*

Nicole sat quietly in her perfect window seat, checking facebook and her twitter. Of course, The Facebooker has updated; and it's about Nicole again. 
*'An admirer?'* Nicole blurted out. The class turned to look at her, before Ms. Brooke caught their attention again.
*'So, therefore, if Shakespeare used those writing tools to create Romeo & Juliet, then...'* Nicole was barely even listening to Ms. Brooke. 
_I can speak English, so why do I have to go to English class?_ She stared out the window, watching the birds and the sky, her mind almost away from the place. Her iPhone sat on her lap, playing music through glossy blue headphones into her ears.

*'Now class, if you could please get out your laptops. We will be typing up an essay on Shakespeare's key writing devices - IN SILENCE. If you do not have a computer with you, feel free to borrow one from the school's supply.' *With that, Ms. Brooke sat down back at her desk and began marking some tests from other classes. Nicole reached into her bag and pulled out an iMac and opened it up on her desk.


----------



## Gaja (Nov 30, 2010)

*Alex*

Obviously he had a laptop for school. Not that he liked using it too much while in here. The battery sucked, as it only lasted mere two hours. He really needed a new one, and as the Apple came to life he immediately started Google Chrome and went to facebook to see what was it about him that the notorious facebooker posted.

"*Damn it... now the gossip is gonna start again.*" Looking at the screen he shook his head slightly, as two girls giggled just behind him. And one sent him an IM over facebook.

"Is it true you like Nicole? "

Alex didn't bother replying, what was he supposed to say? The girl was probably the prettiest girl he ever saw, but her spoiled ways would probably drive him insane. And to make matters worse, he left his headphones at home, so music was out the window as well. And despite the silence inside the room, he could see two more chats pop up asking the same thing. Damn it, he thought to himself as he wanted to log out of facebook and open a file to start writing the essay, but curiously he didn't. He just left the screen stand like that for a few moments as the other students worked on their assignment.


----------



## Laix (Nov 30, 2010)

*Nicole
*
Nicole immediatley began researching on Shakespeare's literature devices, and was browsing wikipedia. Her IM began popping up, with two girls giggling in the background.

_"You got a secret admirer Nicole! But he is so not your type. x "_

Nicole rolled her eyes at the girls, before plugging her headphones back in. She'd just downloaded a few songs, so was mostly listening to those. However, temptation to know who this guy was bugged her, so she went back onto MSN and replied.

_*"Who is the guy?"*
"Look behind you.  x"
*"Lesbians. :l"*
"lol no really look behind you. "_

Nicole giggled a bit, and turned around to see Alex staring at his laptop. She shot her head back round to her laptop and began typing rapidly.

_*"lol that guy?"*
"Told you so.!"_

She sighed, before exiting the conversation and carrying on with her research. _So. Much. Bull. Shit.
_


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 30, 2010)

*Van*

He was behind a Laptop, actually sleeping, was this the reason to leave his house and hurry up to the school? Ms.Brooke class was just a mess of easy and boring stuffs which weren´t going to help him to be a best basketball player so...he has clearly no interest in this class, he woke up a bit and started to see at his Laptop...a new rumor about Nicole  was up"*sigh* this guys sure don´t have anything better to do...what a waste of time."he said and fell asleep again.


----------



## Kei (Nov 30, 2010)

*Lynn*

"Okay get ready!!! Ms Allison started, Lynn got into postion she was going to smoke these loser and then some,"Get set!!

It was already the start of her second period and she was already enjoying this year, track and volley ball season was already geared for training. Lynn had to be serious this year and make sure she made no mistakes if she did, that damn facebooker and that princess would have her head! Not this year, if Lynn had to crush people she will with no hestation...

Her father taught her that...To win....Someone must lose...And it wasn't going to be her

"GO!!!"

And with that she was off! Lynn already claimed the first place inning and she was going to stay there! To see her mother, to see her father, and make everyone eat her dust!!!


----------



## Laix (Nov 30, 2010)

*Monique*

Monique darted off at her full speed, blazing ahead. She was cheerleading captain afterall, so if she wasn't a good example of the athletically elite, there would be no point in her position. 

She soon caught up to Lynn, who was just ahead of her. 
*'Not so fast Lynn! I'm going to win!'* She shouted, before running up to Lynn and running at an almost equal speed.


----------



## Kei (Nov 30, 2010)

*Lynn*

She was in her own world, everything just seemed to leave her body, the worries of being the next head of the family business, the worries of this school year, the facebooker. When Lynn ran she only felt the air and everything felt like it was just pulsating away with every step but then...

Nicole...

Lynn looked at her side to the girl who shouted, she was running at the same speed as her! Lynn just smirked...

"Heh....What ever.."Lynn said picking up her speed, she was the track team captain, like she was going to lose,"You can try though~


----------



## Alisdragon (Nov 30, 2010)

*Chiasa*

Chiasa walks out to the gym, _I went to the wrong class room, I was supposed to go to Pe, great. Screw this class,"_ She got a text she did not care what gossip was going around the world. She pulls out her cell phone looking at it and smiles. "Would I be seeing U tonight or U can't bust out tonight chick." TM. Chiasa was walking to the gym as she texts back, " I hope so Tork right now I feel alone another outcast and the world and I can't. "Why?" "I got to work on serious cars after school, GL with out me." She put up her cellphone looking around. She ad nothing to do and the Pe teacher was not around. _"For now I got some inspiration for now."_ She starts praticing her kirate moves knowing she was alone at the moment. She was in her own world did not care what was going on, caring less at the moment as she moves her body to a beat in her head the song was called bleed it out by linkin park. She had a few lyrics in her head as she pushed out memories of her past that came back to her in a flash.


----------



## Youkai (Nov 30, 2010)

Santo said:


> Vic reached the school just as the bell to second period rang. "Great..." he thought to himself. "Why do I put myself in these situations...? Ughhhh"
> 
> He dragged his feet into the door and walked into Mr. Forim's room.
> 
> ...



"Yes, what else would I do with this paper.Here's a cookie." Mr. F pulled out a cookie from his mistical box of treats. This was the expecations of Mr. F you do something wrong, you get a cookie. His cookie were filled with a cerain ingredient that made people have to go to the bathroom quite often for a good day.


----------



## Laix (Dec 1, 2010)

*Monique*

Monique raced and soon overtook Lynn. She was almost at the finish line when she slipped on the rocky floor and fell, smashing her head against the floor. 
*'Shit'* She cursed in pain, trying to get back up. She had a nosebleed, as well as various grazes on her legs. *'Lynn! She tripped me over!'*


----------



## Kei (Dec 1, 2010)

*Lynn*

Her mouth dropped in horror, what the hell, she growled at the chick as Ms Allison rushed to the chick. But that was a new and better look for the girl, all bloody up and ugly like that, Lynn just wished it happened more and that she wasn't dragged into this chick crap. Ms. Allison check the girl out and then stared at her like a bull in rage, she already knew.

"TALYOR!!!"she began,"OTHER TWO LAPS AROUND THE TRACK!"

"B-b-but.."she tried to explain

"THREE TALYOR KEEP TALKING!"she yelled at her

Lynn didn't say anything and rushed along, she hoped that chick bleed to death or atleast looked ugly for the rest of the day. Now here she was sweating like a dog running in the hot sun, she hated this place already, but more the people. The girl tripped on a rock!


----------



## Laix (Dec 1, 2010)

*Monique*

Monique grinned as Ms. Allison helped her up and then ordered Lynn to run more laps around the track.
'Serves 'ya right.' Monique hissed, before walking back into the changing rooms. As she walked in, the bell went, saying it was end of Period 2, and first break had started. She quickly got changed into her clothes, and wiped off the dry blood. Monique applied the usual cheesy makeup, before walking out the P.E department, glamourous as ever. 
*'Now... where to next~?*

*Nicole*

Nicole let out a small ''yes'' when the bell went. She quickly packed up her things and almost ran out the door, her girls close behind her. *'I'm like so hungry. Where is my lettuce sandwhich?' *

Nicole went to the cantine and purchased her lunch, consisting of a ham salad baguette, a bottle of water and a fruit salad: A girl's perfect size - 0 lunch. She sat down at her usual ''popular'' table, and began conversing with various people from various years: most of them being jocks, barbies and general rich people.

*Rose*

Rose wasn't really paying attention. She isn't the most athletically elite, so just jogged really, not thinking about anything. She was towards the finish line, at last close to relief from this drag; until a girl dropped infront of her and dropped to the floor, stopping most girls in their tracks. Rose sniggered at the girl's bloody nose, before turning her attention to Ms. Allison: who was now shouting at Lynn. She ordered her to run 2 more laps, which she quietly got on with. Rose felt bad for the girl, as she didn't do anything, so began racing up towards her.

*'I saw what happened there... that girl is a bitch. You was on the other side of the track!' *She exclaimed, running the fastest she has this whole lesson, just to keep up with Lynn. *'My name is Rose. Rose Woodward.'*


----------



## Alisdragon (Dec 1, 2010)

*Chiasa*

Chiasa heard a comotion going somewhere in or near the gym. She walks in the direction as she walks to the track , I missed the action, _"I hate being at this school before going to Boot camp it was just another stop before heading there."_ She heard the bell to go to break. She went back where her stuff was she did not changed out of her cloths of being late what was the bother anyway. She picks up her stuff walking to her locker dropping off a few things into it. Picking up another sketch book, putting it into her bag. She walks to the cantine. Chiasa went to the vending maching purchaging a coke for some caffinee. Then she walks to the line to see what they had picking up a bowlof orange chicken in a bowl with rice. She handed her money to the person and did not know here to sit. She just went to a table. finding a empty seat and start eating her food with chopsticks.


----------



## Kei (Dec 1, 2010)

Laix said:


> *Rose*
> 
> Rose wasn't really paying attention. She isn't the most athletically elite, so just jogged really, not thinking about anything. She was towards the finish line, at last close to relief from this drag; until a girl dropped infront of her and dropped to the floor, stopping most girls in their tracks. Rose sniggered at the girl's bloody nose, before turning her attention to Ms. Allison: who was now shouting at Lynn. She ordered her to run 2 more laps, which she quietly got on with. Rose felt bad for the girl, as she didn't do anything, so began racing up towards her.
> 
> *'I saw what happened there... that girl is a bitch. You was on the other side of the track!' *She exclaimed, running the fastest she has this whole lesson, just to keep up with Lynn. *'My name is Rose. Rose Woodward.'*



*Lynn*

It was done her second lap, Lynn breathing got shorter, this was getting hard, the school track was long, one lap was a good twenty miles. She was going to end this and fast but then she heard someone else call out to her, she turned to see a girl trying to keep up with her.

"You shouldn't be here,"she said as she continued running, "Its break enjoy it." her breathing was harsh but she smiled atleast fate had a strange way of working out


----------



## Laix (Dec 1, 2010)

*Rose*

*'No... I should. I know what those girls can be like. Afterall, my cousin is just like her.'* She breathed, barely keeping up with Lynn. *'Hmmn. I wonder how Haruhi Suzumiya would do in this situation...' *

They soon finished their second lap, before Rose slumped on the floor, gasping for air. The bell went around 10 minutes ago, and she was starving. 

*Nate*

Nate soon arrived in the cafeteria, and bought a simple lunch consisting of a sandwich and a yogurt. He took a quick glance around, to see everyone sitting in their ''groups'' if you'd call it. He didn't seem bothered, and instead walked over to a lonely table with just a girl eating her food with chopsticks sat there.
'Mind if I sit here?' He asked.


----------



## Kei (Dec 1, 2010)

Laix said:


> *Rose*
> 
> *'No... I should. I know what those girls can be like. Afterall, my cousin is just like her.'* She breathed, barely keeping up with Lynn. *'Hmmn. I wonder how Haruhi Suzumiya would do in this situation...' *
> 
> They soon finished their second lap, before Rose slumped on the floor, gasping for air. The bell went around 10 minutes ago, and she was starving.



*Lynn*

It was just one swift and unexpected moment, where Lynn head turned so sharply that Lynn her a crack and then she tripped over herself falling to the ground. This girl...Lynn looked at the girl, she liked anime!? She grabbed her hands and cupped them together in hers

"You..."she began,"Like anime??"


----------



## Alisdragon (Dec 1, 2010)

*Chiasa*

Chiasa stops eating as she noticed a boy walk up to her table asking her if he can sit at the same table. "Sure, you can sit here. What is your name?" She picks up her coke drinking a few sips of it putting it back on the table. _"I guess we both don't belong anywhere at the moment intill we find what we enjoy the most."_ She picks up her.chopsticks again, starts eating again as she gets sick of it. She looks at the guy a few secondds did not want to be rude she looks away looking down at the table. "Sp, what's up?"


----------



## Olivia (Dec 1, 2010)

*[Karly]*

Walking, which she should have had fumes raising from her head right now. She was angry, she was late... On the first day. She had accidentally slept in and she knew this was no way how a Junior President should act, especially if she wanted to get re-elected next year as the Senior President. She entered the halls, noticing it was break. As she entered the Lunch room she took a look around, seeing who was in there.


----------



## Laix (Dec 2, 2010)

*Nate*

*'Thanks. Name's Nate.'* He sat down on the other side of the table, and began munching into his sandwich. The girl gave him a cool approach, and simply asked him _''whats up?''_. 
*'Uhh... not much. Just had shit lessons.*' He grumbled, before carrying on eating. *'Wait... do you drive a motorcycle?'*

*Rose*

Rose sort of looked akwardly at Lynn, who was now at the floor and doing a classic anime expression.
*'Well... of course! One of the greatest invenvtions of the world. My favourites have to be K-ON and Inuyasha. How about you? OOH do you collect plushies!? Or watch Ya-' *Rose was rambling on, but by the time she had helped Lynn up, she had already revealed her secret. She stood there, quietly, avoiding eye contact with Lynn. 
_The facebooker is gonna' be all over this..._


----------



## Alisdragon (Dec 2, 2010)

*Chiasa*

"I do not drive a motorcycle, I drive a car a Austin Martin. But any vechile is pretty cool when you get the hang of it. By the way my name is Chiasa." She puts her chopsticks ontop of the bowl, she reach down to her ruck sack on the floor. She pulls out her sketch book. Showing him a sketch of her car. "Don't mind the anime I am sort of a fan, you can flip through it I don't mind at all." She continue to drink her coke as she looks up at him, I hope he did not think she was showing off at the moment.


----------



## Kei (Dec 2, 2010)

*Lynn*

she couldn't help but find the girl cute, she rambled on and on about anime and things Taiyou knew. And it was funny, Lynn covered her smile with her hands and released a little giggle. She felt like this couldn't be happening, it was too good to be true, another person like her? She mind was so far off the facebooker and her problems that she actually smiled, the ice cold student council president was laughing and enjoying herself.

Lynn reached into her pocket when the girl finally stopped and gave her a cuopon while blushing.

"This cafe not too far from here is having a special on sweets...Um if you want show them this and you can get a meal free.."she said,"Only reason I am giving you this is because you missed lunch, other then that I have one more lap to run..."


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 2, 2010)

*Van*

"Damn, what time is it?"he asked to himself  while stretching his body, the first day was always so boring, so it was not a surprise looking Van sleeping so much in that day, he did it when he was a freshman and a junior, this year wasn´t going to be different. Looking at his watch he widened his eyes "Lunch time! i didn´t take breakfast in the morning"he said and stood up, leaving the classroom.

After a couple of minutes he arrived to the "Lunch room", there  a girl standing in front of him, looking around analyzing the people in the room, though he was yawning in the moment  he entered the room and bumped her,"mmm...sorry, are you okay?"


----------



## Olivia (Dec 2, 2010)

*[Karly]*

She quickly turned to the boy who had talked to her. She smiled as she said "Yeah... I'm fine, just sort of stressed. You know first day of school and all. Although I did wake up late which is really a bad-coming for the Junior President of this school. I hope this doesn't..." But before she could continue she stopped herself in mid sentence, knowing that if she continued he might get annoyed, and that would be one less voter. She happily said "Yes... I'm fine... my names Karly, your Student Body Junior President. May I ask of you your name?" She stuck out her hand for him to shake.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 2, 2010)

*Van*

He smiled a bit, the girl sure was talking a lo but it wasn´t as if he cares at all about it, she seemed to be a good person. He shook her hand and introduced himself"Yeah, I´m Van Dreyar the basketball team´s captain...Nice to meet you"he said smiling a bit,"I see, think it´s okay to be late sometimes also I was late too and was forced to make some laps"he stated ans sighed"Anyway do you have some one to talk with during the lunch time? I could eat with ya If you want"he offered.


----------



## Laix (Dec 3, 2010)

*Nate*

Nate looked at the sketchbook and began flicking through pages, chewing on his sandwich. 
'So you draw 'eh? I'm a swimmer. Hoping to be swim team captain.' He smiled, before handing the sketchbook back to her. 
'So what year you in? I didn't see you in any of my classes.' 
*Just then, the bell went, signalling them for Period 3.*

*Rose*

Rose's face lit up as Lynn handed her a coupon. 'T-This is for the maid cafe right! I love that place! The uniforms are so cute!~' She beamed, before walking inside as the bell for 3rd Period went.
*'Well. What lesson do you have Lynn? I'm probably in your class if we both had P.E.'*
It's been over 3 years she has been at this school, and she had only just found someone like Lynn. Rose thought she was the only one, and was actually even more euphoric then she appeared that someone else like her even_ existed_ in Raven City. She walked into the changing rooms and quickly got changed out of her gym clothes and into her pink cardigan and white frill skirt. She quickly put on her knee length pink socks and her white plimsolls, before running outside of P.E.
*'Come on Lynn. I don't think the food hall is closed yet, so we could quickly grab something to eat!'*

*Monique*

Monique soon finished up with her food, and went off to third period. She had Art with that teacher who's name she always seems to forget. She walked in, with her cronies following her and sat down at the front table, before taking out her pencil case and art book.

*Nicole*

Nicole finished up her food before heading out to P.E. She walked in the changing rooms and got changed into the P.E uniform before seeing her cousin, Rose.
*'Hey Rose. You ok?'* She beamed. 
*'Yeah I'm good.' *
Nicole gave her a nice smile, before turning her head to see Lynn on the laps.
*'Eugh she hasn't been talking to you has she?'* Nicole grumbled.
*'Yeah, she's a nice person!'*
*'Silly cousin. You have to learn who is aid and who is poison!' *Nicole tossed her hair before walking outside into bright summer breeze.
*'Lynn - you better not act all creepy around my cousin, or I'll tear you apart.'*


----------



## Alisdragon (Dec 3, 2010)

*Chiasa*

"That is nice, I am not much of a swimmer but I like to surf when I get the chance to do it while I am at the beach. You are right about me drawing I like to do it, it gives me a chance to express my self." She puts away her sketch book back into her rucksack. Then she heard the bell rung for third period. "I am a junior, I got to get going for third period. It was nice meeting you, we meet up later to chat some more." She picks up her trash and rucksack, walking to a trash can throwing it away tthen walks back to him. "Do you want to walk some then splitting up till our paths meet again, I am going to art?"


----------



## Kei (Dec 5, 2010)

*Lynn*

Lynn couldn't help but smile even more, she finally found a friend, or at least someone who wasn't scared of her and didn't disrespect her like all the others did. But Lynn knew it was because of her eyes, her eyes always had a piercing stare like she as going to kill you at any minute. But this girl didn't seem to mind her cold eyes or attitude, Lynn couldn't help but say she liked the girl..

"Hmmm I think it math, I didn't really look at the schedule lately but the schedule are split into two sets."Lynn said,"Yeah lets get some food, I am starving."


----------



## Laix (Dec 6, 2010)

*Rose*

*'Awesome. I'm starved.' *She moaned, before jogging out of the P.E department after waving goodbye to her cousin, Nicole. 
*'Break is almost over. I'm going to just get something outta' the machine.'* She walked over to the portable food machine, and purchased a chocolate bar, cereal bar and bottle of Apple Juice. Rose shoved the food into her bag, before tucking into her drink. 
*'Mmhm. Nothing like a nice Juice to refresh 'ya after P.E. So what you getting?'*

*Nate*

*'Surf huh? That's pretty cool. Well I'm a freshman ...'* He replied, going slightly quieter towards the end in case Chiasa was one of those irritating bullies. When she walks over to the trash can and then suggests walking a bit more, he beams brightly.
*'Sure. I'm not sure what lesson I've got ... but meh I'll just ask a homeroom classmate.' *He fixed his rucksack, before walking off with her to the Art Corridor.


----------



## Alisdragon (Dec 6, 2010)

*Chiasa*

"You did not have to be silent at the end, who know. I only beat the crap out of them if they mess with my friends. I can help you out if you have a Schedule, I do not mind being late for another class. I guess being late do not matter on the first day being late and all. You seem like a good friend, I hope you don't mind being a friend of mind and hang ten with me." She keeps walking down the art  Corridor waiting for a answer for him. Thinking she was talking to much, hushing up a bit as she goes to her thoughts at the moment as she puts her hands in her black pants. _"I wonder if there are any events comng up size the ones I go to often. It will be a change of senery for me from the nights I spend them._


----------



## Kei (Dec 6, 2010)

*Lynn*

Lynn put some money in the vending machine and grabbed a sprite, it was her favorite soda. She opened it and jugged it down then wipe her lips,"That cupon expires tomorrow so go today, I have some paper work to take care of."she said and that was part of the truth, she wasn't ready to admit she was a maid at a maid cafe and she was filled with paper work from head to toe, the first year and second years knew how to get under her skin.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 6, 2010)

*Cristian Alaster*

He was at the locker rooms strapping his shoe lazes. He had a bored expression on his face as he took a deep breath and stood up from the bench he was sitting at. He opened his locker and threw a few things of his as he soon closed it and gave a sigh. He was about to go to his third period. Which meant that he was about to deal with that teacher again. 

"Now to deal with this teacher again... Man how I hate this." 

He rubs the back of his head as moves his head towards a mirror that was next to him. He was wearing a white T-shirt and some short pants. He never liked to do exercise wearing thous sporty clothes. He cracked his knuckles and stretches his arms a little for a few minutes. He walks out the door to expose the outside the teacher was there.

He looked up to the sky and tried to relax as he put on of his hands in his pocket and walked towards where the other students where. 

"Give me strength to endure this."


----------



## Kei (Dec 6, 2010)

Allison

"Darling up in heaven, please make this day go faster."she silently begged as she stretched her arms and legs out last period was such a pain, Lynn tripping up whats-her-name causing a bit of scratches nothing to serious and her homeroom being ever so rude. Allison never understood what her husband saw in kids, they were just evil bastards. 

"Okay fresh meats, it time to get active!"she began,"3 Laps around the track and then some obstacle courses!!"


----------



## Chronos (Dec 6, 2010)

He took a deep breath as he started running the laps he was told to do. He tried not to do eye contact with the teacher. He didn't want to get into trouble or anything. He sigh once more as he kept doing his laps. He hated to do laps, but he didn't want to complain or he would surely regret it later. He looked behind him to see that he was already far ahead from the others. 

"Huh?"

He got distracted thinking about saying hidden that he forgotten that he was going a little faster than the others.

"To hell with it the faster I finish this the faster I can leave."

He kept going at his pace as he was finishing his laps without breaking a sweat.


----------



## Youkai (Dec 11, 2010)

Mr. F took out several paint brushes from his closet of things, he also brought out paint and canvases. The board was erased and he wrote the instructions for the class, realising that he had no clue what time it was, he turned around and asked out loud,

"What period is it now?"He brought our drawling tools and wrote an additional sentence._I need to beack into this, my brain is going to shut off at this rate of insuperior actions. I havn't yelled in a while._

~Draw or paint(your choice) who you look like, yes _who_, it adds prospective.~

"I AM NOT JOKING, I REALY DON'T KNOW WHAT TIME IT IS!"


----------



## Laix (Dec 12, 2010)

*Nate*

He smiled at her comment. *'Thanks. It's nice to know there are some nice guy- I mean girls out there ...'* He soon arrived at his lesson, and waved goodbye as he walked into Mr. F's class. He sat down and took out his sketchbook, before doing what was shown on the board.


----------



## Alisdragon (Dec 12, 2010)

*Chiasa*

Chiasa enters the same class as Nate, "Nate I think you have the wrong class room, but you can stay intill the teach kicks you out." Chiasa sits next to him pulling out her sketch book pencils as she looks at the board for what to do for the lesson for this period. It read sketch or paint who you look like. She thinks to herself thinking what does that mean as she thinks on how to draw what it supposed to mean to her.


----------

